# ZTE's Grand S3 smartphone scans eyes for authentication



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

ZTE is taking biometric authentication in a new direction with its Grand S3 smartphone, which lets users log into their phones with eye scanning. 
By including fingerprint recognition on its iPhones, Apple helped legitimize biometric authentication for phones. But fingerprints arent the only thing that can be used to authenticate, so in collaboration with EyeVerify, ZTE has integrated retina scanning technology in the customized front camera of the new Grand S3. 
For now, the Eyeprint ID feature only controls log-in, but ZTE has plans to expand the feature to work with apps. The underlying technology works by identifying unique vein patterns in the human eye. It doesnt take a picture, but shoots a short video to ensure the right person is trying to access the phone.

Read More


----------



## DanielLim (Mar 2, 2015)

It's amazing how much mobile phones can do nowadays! Yesterday I was just reading about the latest S6 Galaxy edge which include curved edges and fingerprint scan feature, and now this - eye scanning. Wonder what's next, mobile phone x-ray?


----------

